# bunny hunting



## bowhunter301 (Sep 11, 2007)

how is the bunny population? i have a friend that is going on his mission in less than a month that would like to get out at shoot some bunny's. any help would be great


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

We have been out a couple of time to " the secret spots" and we haven't found any. The ones we did see were jumpin 300 yards out. Looks like it's one of the bad years.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> We have been out a couple of time to " the secret spots" and we haven't found any. The ones we did see were jumpin 300 yards out. Looks like it's one of the bad years.


When are you yahoos going to take a PRO along? I guess when you actually want to KILL something.  :wink:


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

> When are you yahoos going to take a PRO along? I guess when you actually want to KILL something.


How about sat?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Al Hansen said:
> 
> 
> > We have been out a couple of time to " the secret spots" and we haven't found any. The ones we did see were jumpin 300 yards out. Looks like it's one of the bad years.
> ...


We would , but you would want to argue about where we go. :mrgreen: :wink:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> We would , but you would want to argue about where we go. :mrgreen: :wink:


Won't be nuthin to argue about. We go to his secret spot, shoot up his secret rabbits, eat the lunch that he buys us and we say thanks and we're on our merry little way.

Jeez...............Al !!! :shock:

Three of us will be at your door Sat. morning at 7:30 *Pro*.......................you'd better be ready !!!!! _O\


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> [quote="Al Hansen":2h6qcgqt]
> We would , but you would want to argue about where we go. :mrgreen: :wink:


Won't be nuthin to argue about. We go to his secret spot, shoot up his secret rabbits, eat the lunch that he buys us and we say thanks and we're on our merry little way.

Jeez...............Al !!! :shock:[/quote:2h6qcgqt]And yet I STILL get left home while you smucks scare sagebrush and little else. :?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Not this time......we're more educated !! :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

.45 said:


> Not this time......we're more educated !! :mrgreen:


 -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- -*|*- *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* *OOO* _O\


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Not this time......we're more educated !! :mrgreen:
> ...


I knew you would see things my way... _(O)_ _(O)_


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

The bunny population seems to be way down this year, at least in the areas I hunt. Two years ago there seemed to be an explosion in the population. We were killing anywhere from 10 to 50 on every outing! what a blast.. I broke in the .17 HMR really good...  I'm sure the crows and song dogs ate well too, easy pickin's.

sawsman


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

WTF???? I waited an hour before just going out ALONE! I killed 7 bunnies, how did you LOSERS do *.45*/Al?

-O,- **O** O*-- _O\ -#&#*!-


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> WTF???? I waited an hour before just going out ALONE! I killed 7 bunnies, how did you LOSERS do *.45*/Al?
> 
> -O,- **O** O*-- _O\ -#&#*!-


At least they offered you an invitation. I got to sit home and do laundry. :evil:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Loke said:


> proutdoors said:
> 
> 
> > WTF???? I waited an hour before just going out ALONE! I killed 7 bunnies, how did you LOSERS do *.45*/Al?
> ...


They may have offered an invite, but they NEVER showed up! I would rather not be asked to the prom than asked and left at home wearing my tux!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

i saw 11 today, all jacks tho :?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Better a tux than a prom dress. :shock:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Loke said:


> Better a tux than a prom dress. :shock:


I was going to say prom dress, but I didn't want to go down that road.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Me and Al couldn't find your house, or get up you're long driveway or something....weatherby25 couldn't make it......


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I went out alright. My driveway , then my mother-in-laws driveway, then the neighbors,. ................ :roll: Now I want to take a nap. -)O(-


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> I went out alright. My driveway , then my mother-in-laws driveway, then the neighbors,. ................ :roll: Now I want to take a nap. -)O(-


Oh come on Al..!!!!! It's a freakin gas powered snow blower................how tough can that be ????? :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

But it weighs a lot. 5 forward gears and 2 reverse gears. Its hard to turn that chute............ :mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Seriously, I was up and WAITING for my 'friends' to show up at 7:30 am like I was told would happen, WTH?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Seriously, I was up and WAITING for my 'friends' to show up at 7:30 am like I was told would happen, WTH?


You never verified !!!! /**|**\ /**|**\

You never said...."YEAH, I will be ready !!!....HEY, I'll have the coffee on.....I'll buy lunch !!!....It will be good to see you guy's !!!......

YOU NEVER SAID NUTHIN !!!!!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> .45 said:
> 
> 
> > Not this time......we're more educated !! :mrgreen:
> ...


HELLO!?!


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

WTF where was my invite? _(O)_ Ahhh I'm working weekend nights anyways I'd a just been tired but I'd a still gone jeez....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe it's time to put together a bunny blast....................... I can bring a stove and a large can of Chilli..............


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

That sounds like fun.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> Maybe it's time to put together a bunny blast....................... I can bring a stove and a large can of Chilli..............


Yeah !!! It's about your turn to ask.... :roll:

Don't forget the Marine, the Cowboy, the Weatherby and the guy that luv's 2 fish & hunt !!

Lunch is on the Al Hansen !!!! -*|*- -*|*- -*|*-


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

If Al is buyin' I'll be there.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

When and where I'm all over it....


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Maybe after the first of the year. I have no idea where because all the secret spots are well.............just bad. I will bring a stove and a large can of chilli. And a few friends, not from the forum. I'll post a thread with an invite.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Oh...and....yeah, bring somebody that knows how to fling some _clays_... :mrgreen:


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

How bout some clay birds that don't crumble when you pick them up........... :mrgreen: Maybe pick up one of them fancy spring loaded trap machines. :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> How bout some clay birds that don't crumble when you pick them up........... :mrgreen: Maybe pick up one of them fancy spring loaded trap machines. :lol:


I got two new boxes sitt'in right here, you just learn how to use the cheap stuff !! :evil:

My heck Al.....you blow the crap out of it before it has a chance to fly anyhow... _(O)_


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

My new favorite toy............a short barrel tactical shotgun. :mrgreen: Fast and you hunt all day with just one load of the tube. :mrgreen:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

If we do it toward the end of Jan or first of Feb I should be able to fix up a batch of Elk Chili after I kill my cow in January.My hunt doesn't open until the first and the elk haven't moved into the spot I am going to hunt yet but should any day now.Whatever you decide I am in Al.Keep us posted.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well I would invite yall down to my neck of the woods to my secret spot, I haven't been out since the snow came and usually when there is snow this is the best spot anywhere I have ever been. I will hit it today and let yall know.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm gettin excited you guys better not punk out lets really get this done..... WOOHOO the blood is going to flow!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I'm gettin excited you guys better *not punk out* lets really get this done..... WOOHOO the blood is going to flow!!!! :mrgreen:


Yeah Al !?!?!?! :twisted:

*AN OFFICIAL LIST OF ALL WHO'S GOING SINCE AL'S BUYING LUNCH *

Me, Pro, fixed blade, weatherby, the Marine, NHS, luvver of fish & hunt, my two sons, who else?


----------



## rugerdogdog (Nov 18, 2007)

I want to hear more about Mikevanwilders spot. "Down to my neck of the woods" and "this is the best spot anywhere I have been" sounds pretty inviting.
I think bunny populations are down just about everywhere but there are bound to be some honey-holes still out there.


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

.45 said:


> USMARINEhuntinfool said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gettin excited you guys better *not punk out* lets really get this done..... WOOHOO the blood is going to flow!!!! :mrgreen:
> ...


I could be talked into a bunny hunt about now. Or whenever. lol
If it is a weekend I would probably bring my son, just say when and where. :mrgreen:


----------



## hutch14 (Dec 10, 2008)

i went bunny boppin today at the "spot" and we saw a ton! between the 6 of us we probably killed 40-50 jacks. ive never seen so many **** rabbits in my life!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Well went out to the "secret spot" yesterday and it was a blast in 2 hours seen 50 or more had a newbie on the good trail and he only got one me and a two others were pushing the brush and got about 5 each. Would of had more if I had my 22 but only had the 22 mag with a scope. I'm not as quick with it, and those rabbits are fast little buggers.


----------

